# IH 856 Diesel sluggish on the go!



## Alfalfa (Aug 8, 2021)

Greetings folks. I have the above tractor and absolutely love it. Recently I was baling up some hay barley in 90+ temps and as I was finishing up the field i noticed the tractor was slow on the take-off. I attributed this phenom to the fact that it was hot (hydraulic oil too) and I typically bale under the cover of darkness and much cooler temps. So, I let it go until I began picking bales and noticed the same thing. Sluggish on the clutch let off and not picking up much speed. I had the clutch replaced about 5 years ago, checked the linkage and adjustments and all was good. The fluid level is a hair below the full mark. All other hydraulics work normally including the PTO. I’m thinking (guessing) something is amiss with the TA which is something I never use. I put about 50 hours a year on the unit and keep it in a generally good condition. Any help or direction for me to get this going is and will be greatly appreciated


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Have you tried testing your theory with the TA in direct drive and the TA applied to see if there is any difference?, if you have to get to the TA, there should be a plate on the right hand side at the foot plate area and this allowed the TA clutch pack to be removed and repaired, but don't quote me, it has been roughly 36 years since I have seen an International tractor.

I am not sure, but I think the TA in normal operation position is direct drive and you shouldn't get any slippage in this position, to check if the main clutch is slipping, use a higher gear and the slip will become more evident.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Push down on the clutch pedal with your hand till you feel resistance as the throwout bearing contacts the clutch fingers. Should be 1" to 1-1/2" free play. Adjust the clutch linkage as necessary.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Like your screen name. Just round baled a field of alfalfa a few hours ago. Last tractor I had with a TA was a Massey and I never used it either.


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

Like big t said, 1 to 1 1/2 free play. With free play correct, put transmission in high fourth, engine about 3/4 throttle, hold brakes tight and begin releasing clutch pedal. If clutch is good it will kill the engine if no good it will slip. Warning!!! Just do this for a few seconds as clutch and flywheel will get hot


----------



## Alfalfa (Aug 8, 2021)

Well, it looks like I have the free travel, the TA appears to be in order, and it doesn’t even lug when I put it in 4 high and let off of the clutch. I’m beginning to think I may not have gotten a new clutch when I paid for one. I have to repair my equipment therefore I’m not hard on it. I might put 75 hours a year on this tractor. Off to the shop for another clutch job. I know I could do this myself but time and space aren’t prevalent as of now. Thanks all for tolerating me And for your thoughtful suggestions
Alfalfa


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Check with the repair shop on what type of clutch plate you have in your Inter, most likely will be the metallic finger clutch plate and most likely 6 fingers, these are good clutches but are not designed for prolong slipping when moving off, these type are either on or off, with prolonged slipping and even with the foot riding on the clutch will induce major wear to the clutch plate and the faces of the flywheel and pressure plate, in as much as you will only get one machining of the flywheel face when repairing the clutch assembly.

I am sure you already know this info, but do check what the clutch type is.


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

Make sure to have the flywheel resurfaced😃


----------

